# Not a happy camper........



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Need to vent a little frustration as my Optoma HD72 pj lamp just went out with only 750hrs on it. This is the second bulb I have had problems with and the first bulb went with only 450hrs of use.:foottap: I did some research and have found that this is a wide spread problem with this PJ and that the ballast does not like to keep bulbs running after they get a few hours on them.:thumbsdown: I have written a long letter to Optoma but I am 2 months out of warranty so they pretty much can tell me to pound sand but if it is a ballast problem that is so widespread shouldn't they have a recall to fix it? Does anyone here have this PJ and if so are you having the same issue. I am not a happy camper.:wits-end: Thanks for letting me vent guy's because if I don't I will:explode::explode:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is too bad, I hope Optima will do something for you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks T, From what I have heard I'm not holding my breath....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Which model Optoma is it?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The HD-72.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I recently bought an HD65..
I've only got about 200hrs. on the lamp and so far no problems..

I was reluctant to buy it because I had also heard that there were a lot of premature lamp failures with that model as well..
It seems to be a common problem with most, if not all Optoma models..
I've even heard that some owners have returned their projectors several times to Optoma for constant lamp failures..

I went ahead and bought it anyway, because it fitted all my requirements in the theatre..and it is a great little projector..:T

Optoma seem to be doing the right thing with no questions asked on replacements,(providing it's still under guarantee) but it's the inconvenience of being without your projector that I would find most annoying..

When I purchased my projector, I took out a 3 year warranty on lamp replacements, so at least I won't have to worry about that side of things..

I hope Optoma will do the right thing by you, even though you're just outside the warranty period..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have been told that Optoma was replacing lamp drivers because of the problem but they didn't do that for me when I sent it to them. Now it has the same problem but it's out of warranty so I hope they fix it knowing that the problem existed while the unit was under warranty. I have not heard back from them yet and I am hopeing I will soon. I guess this is a major problem because I found this yesterday....http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/aclk?sa=l&ai=BFnn2-_BkSqf-EpXamAaNvOW9D8_QkBaX9eqkAsCNtwGAiCcQAxgGIILtpQMoBTgAUMGWhd4BYMmWhImEpOwPsgENd3d3LmZpeHlhLmNvbcgBAdoBNWh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZml4eWEuY29tL3N1cHBvcnQvdDEzODk3NC1vcHRvbWFfcHJvamVjdG9yqAMB6APlAegDL-gDuAL1AwQAAAQ&num=6&sig=AGiWqtwbEtgJrp1pABpytQCDwR7VFAAlwg&client=ca-pub-8183356113384228&adurl=http://www.BulbComplaints.com


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have heard of this issue but I'm not familiar with the name settings exactly. There is a trick that I have heard of that if you can set the lamp mode to "natural", "standard", or "normal", then turn up the brightness while keeping contrast relatively low then you can extend the life of the lamp. Also you should always run in "whisper", "cinema" or what it is called that lowers the lamp setting for the first 300 hours of bulb life. Then if you can correct the color you should at least get 1000 hours on the lamp. I would get in contact with them again and get the issue resolved because the lamp issue could possibly harm the projector being unstable and it will end up needing to be returned again. I would also see about trading in for the HD80.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had the PJ set up with bright mode off from the first time I heard of this problem. Now it doesn't matter what setting it is on because it won't stay on long enough to even mess around with it. It boots up and as soon as no signal comes up, which is about 15 seconds it shuts off.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Try re-seating the lamp. Remember gloves.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I did that multiple times. Anyway I just got an email from them and they are basically blowing me off. They even said the rma# that is written on the paper they sent to me when I ordered the first bulb was invalid.:rolleyesno: I sent them another email explaining how I feel but I don't expect they will admit any responsibility. I know one thing if they don't fix it I will never be buying or recommending Optoma to anyone.:no:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Optoma will probably not be around much longer.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> Well I have been told that Optoma was replacing lamp drivers because of the problem but they didn't do that for me when I sent it to them. Now it has the same problem but it's out of warranty so I hope they fix it knowing that the problem existed while the unit was under warranty. I have not heard back from them yet and I am hopeing I will soon. I guess this is a major problem because I found this yesterday....http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/aclk?sa=l&ai=BFnn2-_BkSqf-EpXamAaNvOW9D8_QkBaX9eqkAsCNtwGAiCcQAxgGIILtpQMoBTgAUMGWhd4BYMmWhImEpOwPsgENd3d3LmZpeHlhLmNvbcgBAdoBNWh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZml4eWEuY29tL3N1cHBvcnQvdDEzODk3NC1vcHRvbWFfcHJvamVjdG9yqAMB6APlAegDL-gDuAL1AwQAAAQ&num=6&sig=AGiWqtwbEtgJrp1pABpytQCDwR7VFAAlwg&client=ca-pub-8183356113384228&adurl=http://www.BulbComplaints.com


If that legal firm follows through with this problem, it might just smarten a few manufacturers up like Optoma..Particularly if they get a few people claiming misrepresentation..

The other thing is the inconsistency of service between Countries of the same manufacturers products..
I believe in the UK, Optoma are doing everything possible to provide a good service in rectifying these problems..
I haven't heard yet of any service problems here in Aus..so I'm hoping they have the same attitude as the UK..


----------

